# Iridium spark plugs



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has put a set in their brute? I did some research and the claim is that because the center electrode is a lot thinner it's like adding about 5000 volts to the ignition system. Not sure I believe that but the Father-in-law put a set in his harley(yeah I know) and says it seems to run and idle a little smoother. Any opinons?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The main goal of iridium plugs is longevity!
There's also some literature that state the 0.7mm electrode is the perfect size for a number of reasons. There's also literature that states going smaller tham 0.7mm is detrimental to the burn process.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I put some in last week, I wont waste my money again


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Being in the car repair indusrty, I've always found that whatever the manufacturer suggests is alway the best option.

I've taken out way too many brand new plugs and installed OEM specified to solve a driveabilty problem.

Not saying you have to buy Kawie labled plugs, but if NGK makes them, use NGK. If the OEM's call for iriduim, use them only, if they call for standard plugs, use them only. 

For what you are going to save in $$ or gain (unless your rebuilding the engine or adding something), do you really want to be towed out 5 miles back on the woods by some Honda?

I change the plugs on mine every year, just because it's cheap and easy (like the wife) and I don't have to worry about it.

and your parT # (NGK) should be CR7E OR STOCK # NGK 4578.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

They are a waste of money, there is no gain by going to them.


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

the only reason someone would perfer a colder plug would be no2. other than that stock ngk


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll second that I've heard these plugs are better well I'll stick to what I got.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Being in the car repair indusrty, I've always found that whatever the manufacturer suggests is alway the best option.
> 
> I've taken out way too many brand new plugs and installed OEM specified to solve a driveabilty problem.
> 
> ...


this plug will work for the 08 750BF also?
do all you guys replace yours every year?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll prolly change mine in a month, and i've had my brute for three months.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i change plugs about once a year generally on an engine.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> this plug will work for the 08 750BF also?
> do all you guys replace yours every year?


 
Spark Plug — US CR7E​— Gap 0.7 - 0.8 mm

http://www.kawasaki.com/DefaultFram...elCode=KVF750F8F&ModelYear=2008&SHOWVEHTABS=1


----------



## peppy212 (Mar 8, 2009)

I run them in my v twin cat ,but i also have msd ss coils , i like them but i always put in a new set every 2 months.


----------



## craftkr (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, I was just trying to figure out what plugs to get.... I love this site!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks!
Get any plugs you like. the cost of 2 plugs wont break anyone's wallet.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

:mimbrules::WAYV:


----------

